# Car first registration tax - not to be confused with import tax (Non-EU)



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I have just started the process of registering my car onto Spanish plates and cannot believe the amount of tax I am being quoted, is there an official site I can go on to check the calculations?


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Unless the UK car is really something special, I can never understand why people want to pay out a shed load of money to drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have owned the vehicle for less that six months, you will be taxed highly. If it is not a left hand drive vehicle, it is a bad deal anyway. There are lots of vehicles for sale in Spain of all ages go to www.autoscout24.es and see what is on offer.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

OK guys, car is LHD, I have owned it for more than 6 months, and it pollutes a lot. Any chance anyone knows of the official site to check calcs?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

davids0865 said:


> OK guys, car is LHD, I have owned it for more than 6 months, and it pollutes a lot. Any chance anyone knows of the official site to check calcs?


This site may be of help. If the vehicle "pollutes a lot" then you will certainly have to pay a lot.

https://www.importarcoches.com/calculating-registration-tax/


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

EverHopeful said:


> This site may be of help. If the vehicle "pollutes a lot" then you will certainly have to pay a lot.
> 
> https://www.importarcoches.com/calculating-registration-tax/


Thanks for that, confirms the amount, daft though it is!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

If you imported the car as part of your goods and chattels, starting the process within the 60 days of getting your Padron, there may be no tax payable !!! 

Davexf


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you imported the car as part of your goods and chattels, starting the process within the 60 days of getting your Padron, there may be no tax payable !!!
> 
> Davexf


I have missed the 60 days(which I knew about) due to a delay in getting a CoC, dealer has cost me a lot, however the lawyer pointed to the date on my NIE (6.5 months ago) and said Hacienda would say this was proof I was in Spain then, but this was to open a bank account when we were house hunting.

Just can't win.

Advise to others, if you bring your car, start the process immediately as snags will occur and 60 days isn't long.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

davids0865 said:


> I have missed the 60 days(which I knew about) due to a delay in getting a CoC, dealer has cost me a lot, however the lawyer pointed to the date on my NIE (6.5 months ago) and said Hacienda would say this was proof I was in Spain then, but this was to open a bank account when we were house hunting.
> 
> Just can't win.
> 
> Advise to others, if you bring your car, start the process immediately as snags will occur and 60 days isn't long.


Good advice here.

I missed it too with the motorbike I brought over. Luckily low(ish) value so it didn't cost me too much in real terms...


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you know what really hacks me off, well I shall tell you, the whole import tax is illegal under EU regs as you do not "import" your own property regardless of when you re-plate, but apparently the fines imposed on Spain are much less than the revenue raised, so why would they stop? 

This applies to boats as well. Another country that just applies EU rules that suit it. Me bitter, never


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> Do you know what really hacks me off, well I shall tell you, the whole import tax is illegal under EU regs as you do not "import" your own property regardless of when you re-plate, but apparently the fines imposed on Spain are much less than the revenue raised, so why would they stop?
> 
> This applies to boats as well. Another country that just applies EU rules that suit it. Me bitter, never


Hola 

The "import tax" is actually a "first registration tax" and is applicable to all cars in Spain. If you buy a brand new car then the tax is payable but normally included in the price quoted. 

This is how Spain gets away with it. 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davids0865 said:


> Do you know what really hacks me off, well I shall tell you, the whole import tax is illegal under EU regs as you do not "import" your own property regardless of when you re-plate, but apparently the fines imposed on Spain are much less than the revenue raised, so why would they stop?
> 
> This applies to boats as well. Another country that just applies EU rules that suit it. Me bitter, never


That's why Eu citizens do NOT pay import tax - it's a first registration tax


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> That's why Eu citizens do NOT pay import tax - it's a first registration tax


I accept that this is the case, but, why then is no tax payable if the process is completed within your first 30 (or is it 60) days in Spain, it is still it's first registration in Spain
:deadhorse:


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

davids0865 said:


> I accept that this is the case, but, why then is no tax payable if the process is completed within your first 30 (or is it 60) days in Spain, it is still it's first registration in Spain
> :deadhorse:


Hola 

The reason is because it is part of "your goods and chattels" which it is presumed have already been taxed. As an EU member, Spain is not allowed to tax your belongings - but to get money will try every trick in the book - and they are very inventive LOL. 

Davexf


----------

